# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  الأخبار والأعمدة .. الاثنين 13 ديسمبر

## Ehab M. Ali

*نعذر للتأخير ولكم العتبي


ركنية..
وين الصفوي؟؟؟

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*رغم التكتم والسرية المفروضين .. 
الهلال يستقبل اليوم فجرا بالمطار لاعبا ............. تمهيدا لضمه في كشوفات الفريق
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*العاجي باسكال يوقع إبداء الرغبة أمام السيد طارق عطا للمريخ أمس
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المجلس القومي للصحافة والمطبوعات الصحفية يعلق صدور صحيفتي قوون والزعيم ليوم واحد، فيما تم تعليق صحيفة وهج الصفوة لمدة يومين، وذلك علي خلفية التناول الصحفي الذي تم بموجبه تعليق صدور ست صحف رياضية من قبل لفترات متفاوتة، وابلغ المجلس الصحف الثلاث بسريان قراره اعتبارا من الاربعاء القادم
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* الكاف يوافق مبدئيا على استثناء الأندية السودانية الأربعة المشاركة في بطولات الكاف للأندية من الدور التمهيدي وهي المريخ والهلال في دوري الأبطال والخرطوم والنيل في الكونفدرالية
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*فتوى تنقذ المريخ من صفقة الحضرى !
اذا كان صحيحا ان لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة بالاتحاد العام قد اصدرت فتواها امس بالموافقة على تسجيل المريخ لحارس هلال الساحل ياسين فهذا يفترض ان يكون دافعا لادارة المريخ لايقاف حلقات التفاوض مع الزمالك حول الحارس الحضرى بعدما تحولت هذه المفاوضات الى مسلسل سخيف ربما يأخذ كل وقت المريخ ويهدر زمنه وجهوده فى تفاوض لايختلف كثيرا عن ( حوار الطرشان ) بسبب مغالاة ادارة نادى الزمالك التى يريد رئيسها المستشار جلال ابراهيم ان يحل ازمة ناديه المالية والخروج به من هذا النفق المظلم بموال هذه الصفقة ,, حيث رفض النادى المصرى كل عروض المريخ التى بدأت كما اعلنها رئيس الزمالك ب 500 الف دولار مع التنازل عن الحارس الفلسطينى رمزى صالح لمصلحة الزمالك ثم ارتفع العرض الى 600 الف دولار كما جاء فى صحف الامس الا ان ادارة النادى المصرى ظلت تتمسك بشروطها التى افتتحت بها هذا المزاد وهى مليون دولار مقابل الاعارة لموسم واحد او مليونين دولار مقابل الانتقال الكامل للمريخ !! وكما هو واضح فان شروط الزمالك المالية الى جانب انها تعجيزية وخيالية لابعد الحدود مقارنة بسن اللاعب الذى كما نعلم قد اصبح الان على ابواب الاعتزال ومغادرة الملاعب نهائيا الى جانب ذلك فهى تكشف عن خبث ادارة الزمالك التى تظن انها قد وجدت فى اموال جمال الوالى الفرصة الذهبية للتخلص اولا من ورطة التعاقد مع الحضرى الموقوف بقرار من الفيفا وثانيا للخروج بالنادى المصرى من ازمته المالية التى اعترف بها رئيس النادى فى حوار فضائى مساء اول امس ,, اعتقد ان لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواه قدمت على طبق من ذهب الحل المثالى لادارة نادى المريخ ورئيسه جمال الوالى بحل ازمة حراسة المرمى بتسجيل حارس هلال الساحل ياسين ليشكل مع رمزى صالح ومحمد كمال الى جانب حارس الخانات السنية مصطفى جعفر العدد الكافى لسد النقص فى هذه الخانة الهامة , كذلك فان قرار لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة هو فرصة للاخ جمال الوالى لتوجيه امواله التى كان يرصدها لتسجيل الحضرى نحو انجاز ملف المحترفين الاجانب الذى يعانى من التخبط والعشوائية لاسباب متباينة وهذا ليس فى مصلحة المريخ لان العامل الزمنى يضيق عليه الخناق ويصيبه بحالة من الارتباك تؤثر على سلامة اختياره وتدقيقه فى العناصر التى يرغب فى تسجيلها ,, فحتى هذه اللحظة لايستطيع عادل ابوجريشه الذى يمسك بملف المحترفين الجزم بان المريخ قد حدد وجهته نحو غرب اوشرق او وسط القارة السمراء لاستجلاب محترف بعينه ,, فكل يوم تخرج علينا الصحف الرياضية باسماء وجنسيات مختلفة تنفى ماقبلها حتى وصل العدد الان الى ستة محترفين تقريبا من الكونغو وزامبيا وغانا واخيرا دخلت على الخط ساحل العاج التى يقال انها اثنين من منتخبها للمحليين الذى لعب فى نهائى سيكافا بالامس سيوقعان امام نائب سكرتير الاتحاد العام طارق عطا المتواجد حاليا فى تنزانيا ولكن الانباء الواردة من هناك حتى مساء امس تقول غير ذلك !! فمتى يحسم المريخ مصير هذا الملف الشائك والخطير ؟ نعلم ان التعاقد مع المحترفين الاجانب ليس مثل شراء اى سلعة من السوق فقد تعترضه الكثير من المطبات والمزايدات والمغالاة فى قيمة العقود كما يفعل الزمالك هذه الايام , ولكن ذلك ليس مبررا ان يظل هذا الملف مفتوح الى مالانهاية طالما ان هناك سقف زمنى محدد يحكم عملية الانتقالات والتسجيلات . 
سيد سليم ليس سمسارا !
كتب العم ابراهيم عوض فى عموده المقروء ( رأى رياضى ) متسائلا ,,هل ذهب سيد سليم لتنزانيا للاشراف على المنتخب الاولمبي في بطولة سيكافا ام انه سافر لاختيار لاعبين اجانب للمريخ؟ وهل اصبح ابو السيد سمسارا في نهاية عمره .. ام ان الولاء للمريخ غلب على مصلحة الوطن؟ 
بالتأكيد ابوالسيد الذى ندعو له بالصحة والعافية وطول العمر ليس سمسارا ولن يقحم نفسه فى هذا المجال وسيظل رمزا وعلما فى عالم التدريب مثلما كان نجما فى ملاعب كرة القدم التى افنى فيها زهرة شبابه لاعبا ومدربا فذا ولازال يقدم خبرته للاندية والمنتخبات الوطنية ,, فكل جريرته التى دفعت عمنا ابراهيم عوض لطرح اسئلته التجريمية هى ان ابوالسيد تكرم على اهل المريخ بالرد والتوضيح والنصح والتقييم لمستوى اثنين من لاعبى منتخب ساحل العاج عندما طلبوا استشارته حول هذين اللاعبين من قبل ادارة النادى الذى ينتمى اليه ابوالسيد ,, ويمكن للهلال ايضا ان يستشير مساعد ابو السيد الديبه اذا كان راغبا فى تسجيل اى لاعب من سيكافا ,, فهل فى ذلك مايستدعى طرح مثل هذه الاسئلة يا ابو خليل ؟ 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مالك جعفر:
 القانون منعنا من تسجيل مجدي امبدة وسمح للمريخ بتسجيل يس وقرار الاتحاد (مستفز)
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ملف التسجيلات والبدري
* مضي وقت طويل من فترة التسجيلات وحتي هذه اللحظة لم يسجل المريخ لاعبا محترفا يشار اليه تخبط الادارة وعدم شفافيتها في التسجيلات اصبح امرا محيرا ومقلق للجماهير .
* كل نسمع ونقرأ ترشيح عدد كبير من المحترفين ولكننا لانري شيئا ملموسا علي ارض الواقع .
* بالنسبة لتسجيل الحضري نرحب به في المريخ ولكن علي سبيل الاعارة فقط بعيدا عن شراء عقده وذلك لكبر عمر اللاعب .
* ملف المحترفين بالمريخ يكتنفه الغموض وعدم الشفافية خاصة وان فترة التسجيلات شارفت علي النهاية مما يدخل القلق والخوف في نفوس الصفوة ونتمني ان يتحرك المجلس او بالاحري جمال الوالي بسرعة من اجل كسب الزمن لتسجيل محترفين علي مستوي عال يفيدوا المريخ في مشواره المقبل .
* وقد طمأن المدرب البدري القاعدة الحمراء بخصوص المحترفين قائلا انه يدرك ضيق وقت التسجيلات ولكنه لا يريد الاستعجال في التسجيلات حتي لا تأتي بدون رؤية فاحصة مشددا علي اهمية التدقيق والتمحيص لان الفريق في حاجة ماسة الي مدافع قوي بمواصفات خاصة ومهاجم صاحب اداء قوي في خط الهجوم وقال ان الادارة الفنية حاليا تدرس عددا من الخيارات للوصول الي افضل اثنين للتعاقد معهما للموسم الجديد وهذا مؤشر قوي علي جدية وجدارة البدري نتمني له التوفيق . .
* صدقوني لن تتطور كرتنا ولن تتقدم طالما ان العقلية الكروية لقادة الاتحاد العام لم تتغير كما هي نفس الملامح والشبه ونفس التخبط والانحياز للفريق الازرق .
* امر غريب ومريب اجتمعت اللجنة المنظمة بالاتحاد العام وقامت بمناقشة احداث نهائي كأس السودان وتعمدت عن قصد التطرق الي ماحدث في قمة الممتاز والقصد هو ادانة المريخ وجماهيره وعندما سئل المستر مجدي عن احداث مباراة الممتاز ذكر انهم لم يتسلموا أي تقارير من الحكم او المراقب او من أمن الملاعب واكد ان ما حدث من هتافات ولا فتات من جماهير الهلال هي شيء عادي ولم تؤثر علي سير المباراة هكذا وبكل بساطة وببرود عجيب يغيب مجدي الحقيقة ويتجاهل عن عمد ما حدث من جماهير الهلال التي استخدمت الميكرفونات من اجل الاساءة للاعب المريخ راجي مما اثر علي اللاعب وزملائه مما ادي الي هزيمة المريخ والسؤال هنا كيف استطاع مراقب وحكم مباراة كأس السودان ان يكتبا الملاحظات والاحداث التي حصلت وكيف تجاهل حكم ومراقب مباراة الممتاز ما حدث لراجي اننا لا ندافع عن سؤ السلوك أي كان مصدره لان الرياضية هي اخلاق وتربية وسمو وتنافس شريف ولكن ظهور مثل منطق وكلام مجدي هو الغير معقول وغير مقبول وهو سبب الكواث انه الانحياز الواضح للون الازرق .
* انه مجدي الذي يعشق الهلال ويعمل من اجله ويغيب الحقائق الواضحة حتي لا تتم ادانة الهلال وجماهيره هذه هي عقلية وتفكير مجدي واتضح بما لا يدع مجال للشك ان ما حدث في عهد شداد كان بتدبير من مجدي .
* تعامل اتحاد مجدي مع احداث قمتي الممتاز والكأس بانحياز واضح وفاضح للهلال لان ما حدث من جماهير المريخ والذي استنكرناه بشدة كان نتيجة رد فعل لما حدث في قمة الممتاز مالكم كيف تحكمون يا قادة الاتحاد ولماذا غمضتم اعينكم عما حدث في قمة الممتاز والذي حدث امامكم وهل الذي حدث بالقرب منك يا مجدي وانت في المقصورة الريئسية يحتاج الي تقارير تلك الهتافات المنظمة تجاه راجي وتجاه المريخ الكيان استحي يا مجدي واخجل شويه وتخلي عن تعصبك الاعمي لهلالك اذا كان ما حدث في نهائي الممتاز هو شيء عادي فان ما حدث من جماهير المريخ هو رد فعل اذا هو ايضا شيء عادي وطبيعي بحسب فهمكم ومع اتحاد مجدي كل شيء جائز مجاملات للازرق وانحياز وتجاوز للقوانين عن عمد وقصد لذلك لن تتطور كرتنا وسنكون محلك سر يا مجدي .
* حسنا فعل الفريق عبدالله حسن عيسي وهو يصف قرارات اللجنة المنظمة بأنها معيبة وناقصة وتفتقر للصحة وان مجلس المريخ يرفضها جملة وتفصيلا 
* استغرب من بعض الاقلام الزرقاء التي تدعي ان المريخ فاز علي الهلال بسبب اتفاق بين رئيسي الناديين وكذلك ما قاله الكاردينال اشرف الذي يحب الظهور والاضواء علي حساب المريخ والذي قلل من فوز المريخ ليعلم كل الهلالاب ان المريخ فاز في نهائي كاس السودان لانه كان الاقوي والاجدر وكان فوزه مستحقا بل كان يمكن للهلال ان يتعرض لهزيمة نكراء لو حكم الحكم ضميره وحسب ضربة الجزاء الواضحة التي ارتكبت مع مصعب وساعتها مان المريخ متقدما بهدف هنو المريخ يا سادتي فاز بجدارة وبعرق جبينه وبحمرة عين ولقن الحماعة الزرق درسا لن ينسوه في العزيمة والقوة والرجالة لذلك جاء انتصارة مستحقا ومفرحا للصفوة كما قال رجل المريخ القوي الفريق عبدالله ان المريخ ارفع وانزه من هذه الاتهامات الساذجة مؤكدا ان المريخ انتزع كأس السودان عنوة واقتدرا بفضل جهود ابنائه ولاعبيه وبمساعدة جماهيره الوفية ذاكرا ان المريخ عرف عبر تاريخه الطويل بالنقاء وانه الفريق الوحيد الذي اسعد كل الشعب السوداني بانتصاراته الخارجية وجلبه للكاسات القارية اتمني ان تكون قد فهمت الرسالة يا ابوكرفته حمراء تسر الناظرين .


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أنباء عن اتصالات مريخية مع مهاجم المنتخب الغاني استيفن مانو لاعب الاشانتي السابق ونيو اديي والذي تم اختياره ضمن قائمة المنتخب الغاني المشارك في بطولة امم افريقيا للمحليين
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*رجعوا البلد
• ايها الناس 
• ان جاء البدري لينقل لنا تجربة الاهلي القاهري في الانضباط 
• مرحبا به 
• ويجب علينا الوقوف الي جانبه 
• هو مدرب منضبط 
• وكلنا سمعنا بقصته مع احمد حسن 
• عندما ركل احمد القاروره احتجاجا علي تغييره 
• كان موقف البدري حاسما وحازما 
• ان جاء هذا المصري ليعلمنا الانضباط 
• مرحبا به 
• ويجب ان نساعده بعدم التدخل في عمله 
• وعدم التوسط لاي فرد 
• لاعب كان ام اداري 
• يقصر في حق الزعيم 
• الشغل شغل زي ماقالوا اهلنا المصريين 
• نريد من البدري ان يكون خير خلف لبدوي عبدالفتاح 
• اها 
• امس براكم شفتوا من خلال حرب النجوم (2) ماذا فعل التلفزيون الماقومي 
• كل مره سنعود لارشيف الرائع صلاح سعيد 
• للذكري 
• وعشان نعرف 
• وعشان نكشف 
• وعشان نستفيد 
• اها 
• سمعت تحت تحت قالوا امولادي وامادو رجعوا البلد 
• امولادي ده كل تسجيلات بجي البلد دي داير شنو !
• الزول ده كان عندو شئ ادوهوا ليهو خلوهو يقطع وشوا 
• وامادو ده جاي مرافق ولا عندو باقي ؟
• ذكان مافي قسطوا ليهم 
• بدل كل مره جايين 
• لاحظتوا حاجه ؟ 
• اول مره في التسجيلات الجماعه ديل مايقولوا عندهم درة شندي وقنبله 
• خلي بالك نزع السلاح ده 
• يكونوا الجماعه سلموا القنابل للحكومه !
• خبر رائع جدا 
• لجنة اختبارات الناشئين وصلت تصفيتها الي 65 لاعب 
• دايرين منهم تلاتين 
• ولانهم جميعا حمر شديد 
• وموهوبين شديد 
• قررت اللجنه اعتمادهم جميعا 
• واعتبارهم نواة مدرسة المريخ للكره 
• خمسه وستين لاعب ناشئ فنان ومريخابي 
• يعني لو طلع منهم عشره للفريق الاول 
• كاس العالم للانديه الا يمرق مننا جري 
• وهذه اولي خطوات الاستفاده من قرارات الاتحاد الجديد 
• اسر 
• اسر محترمه 
• نشاهدها في استاد\ المريخ يوميا 
• تحضر ابنائها للاختبارات 
• تتمني ان يتوفق ابنها 
• وان يبدأ اولي خطوات اللعب للمريخ العظيم 
• يشهد الله ويعلم 
• اسر محترمه 
• لو ملحوا ليك في طرفا تاكل 
• لو ناسبوك تتشرف 
• وياهو ده المريخ 
• ياهو سجل التاريخ 
• الناصع 
• تمنيت ان يكون لدي ابن 
• انا ماعندي ولد 
• كلهن بنات 
• لكن بنات حلا وحمار 
• وليد الهلالابي قال لي ما بتقدر علي الولد 
• قلت ليهو الولد بشبه ابوهوا 
• وانا ما بتكرر 
• لكن لو عملوا كرة القدم النسائيه 
• اسلام براها 
• بالفنيله الحمراء 
• تغلب ليك الجماعه ديك سته 
• اسلام مريخابيه شفته 
• وبتعرف كيف ومتين تغلب 
• واحد عندو ولدين 
• الكبير مريخابي 
• والصغير هلالابي 
• مالسه صغير 
• بكره يكبر ويعقل 
• المهم 
• الاتنين قالوا ماشين الاختبارات 
• ساقهم 
• مشي استاد الجماعه اول 
• سجل الصغير 
• الولد فرح شدييييد 
• من هناك مشوا استاد المريخ 
• جوا ماشين جمب حوض السباحه 
• الصغير فتح خشموا 
• ماشي وبعاين وراهو للحوض 
• وقع 
• اوردولوب 
• في الواطه دي 
• اتنفض سريع وجري لحق ابوهو واخوهو الكبير
• دخلوا الاستاد 
• اتزلق تلاته مرات في السراميك 
• نزلوا الملعب 
• صنقع يتفرج في الطابق التاني 
• تاني وقع 
• قام سريع 
• شاف النجيله 
• اتلفت علي ابوهو 
• قال ليهو يابا انا زعلان منك 
• ابوهو قال ليهو ليه ؟ 
• قال ليهو ليه توديني انا هناك ؟ 
• اببوهو قال ليهو انت الطلبت كده 
• الولد قال انا صغير وجاهل ومابعرف , انت مالك ؟
• يا محمد موسي 
• سجل الولد ده 
• آمن 
سلك كهربا 
ما بننسي ابدا 
والي لقاء
سلك

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*علي ذمة صحيفة المريخ:
من مصدر مأذون: بالمدافع العاجي قفلنا باب التسجيلات
*

----------


## waleed salih

*مافي تشي تشي ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*مشكور يا عزيز
*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*الكلام موجهه لولدنا مهند الطاهر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*الله عليك يا سلك انت سلك كهرباء تيار 220 
قال صغير قال اسمع كلام ابوك يا ولد وبعد كدا بقولو نحنا هلالاب زعلانين صح والولد الصغير دا ذاتو زعلان 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*يا سلام عليك يا  هوبه  ربنا  يخليك  لينا
*

----------


## الصفوى

*شكرا ايهاب وناسف للعطل الفنى 
الذى ادى لتاخير البوست
*

----------


## الصفوى

* جميل ومنسق 

• بحصوله على المدافع الدولى الايفواري سيرجي واوا باسكال يكون مجلس المريخ قد خطي خطوه كبيره في الاتجاه الصحيح لتدعيم خط الظهر بلاعب دولى متمرس نال شرف المشاركة مع الافيال فى اولمبياد بكين

• من حقنا الان ان ننظر الى الجزء الاكثر امتلاءً من كوب التسجيلات الحمراء

• اعاده كليتشي انجاز تم بهدوء كبير وتمكن   لان مجلس المريخ عامل هداف الفريق وحامل الرقم القياسي من هدافى الدوري الممتاز يطريقه اكثر من رائعه عندما ارسله للعلاج فى انجلترا وعامله معامله اللاعب المسجل وظل يدفع له راتبه باستمرار

• عوده الاباتشي سليما معافي تعطي خط الهجوم فى الاحمر هيبته المفقوده

• وبنفس طريقه كليتشي اعاد المريخ قيد المغربي كريم الدافى ليدعم خط الوسط بلاعب ممتاز احبته جماهير المريخ لماهرته العاليه وغيرته على الشعار

• وكما تابعنا فقد اجتهد مجلس المريخ لضم حارس افريقيا الاول عصام الحضري ومساعيه لاكمال الصفقه مستمره حتي اللحظه

• اذا حضر الحضري الف مبروك واذا لم يحضر يس جاهز بعد ان نال المريخ موافقه الاتحاد على تسجيل اللاعب

• وهناك خيارات فى خط الهجوم اهمها الايفواري كيري تشي تشي وزوما كونيه رغم اننا سمعنا بنيه المجلس منح فرصه اخري للنفطي

• وامام المريخ فرصه اسبوع لاتمام صفقه الحضري ونرجوا ان يزين الكشف الاحمر اذا مارس الزمالك شيئا من المعقوليه وتخلى عن المغالاة التي مارسها خلال الايام الماضيه .

• اما على صعيد اللاعبين المحليين فقد سجل المريخ اللاعبين الثلاثه الذين رصدتهم لجنته الفنيه فى اليوم الاول للتسجيلات وقد يتم تسجيل الحارس يس اليوم وفى حال الحصول على خدمات الحضري فسيتم غالبا الاستغنا عن خدمات رمزي صالح

• وحسم المجلس ملف التدريب بالتعاقد مع حسام البدري الذي نال مقدم عقده كاش حاضر

• اشفقنا على المريخ من تعدد الترشيحات والتباطوء فى اكمال الصفقات لكن مجلس  المريخ تدارك امره وتحرك بفاعليه فى الايام الماضيه ووفق بحمد الله

• جميل ومنسق يا مجلس المريخ .

• فرق ياخالدونا

• لو كنت مكان اعلام الهلال لاعتقلت لساني داخل فمي ولنزرت للرحمن صوما عن الكلام فى التسجيلات

• يسخرون من مفاوضات المريخ مع حارس بوزن وشهره عصام الحضري وهداف مازمبي بطل افريقيا سنغلوما ونجمي ساحل العاج باسكال وتشي تشي مع ان ناديهم عجز عن تسديد متاخرات تسجيل الدعيع لاكثر من عامين

• زار الدعيع الاتحاد العام وقدم طلبا رسميا لانهاء عقده مع الهلال بعد ان ارتدي الشعار الازرق لمده عامين ملح

• واعلن مهند العصيان وامتنع عن المشاركه فى كاس السودان بعد ان عجز الصبر عن صبره

• وعلى دربه سار سادومبا وطلب انهاء عقده بسبب تعثر المجلس فى سداد متاخراته

• وامهل يوسف محمد النادي اسبوعا للايفاء بمستحقاته او انهاء عقده

• وظلت الصحف تتحدث عن احتمال اعاره ديمبا للاهلى الليبي

• سعي لجنه التسيير الهلاليه للتخلص من الاجانب بسبب عجزها عن دفع مستحقاتها تعدي مرحله السر الى الجهر 

• اما مجلس المريخ فقد اعاد كليتشي بكل سهوله وضم ثلاثه وطنيين فى اليوم الاول للتسجيلات بينما تاخر الهلال اكثر من اسبوع بسبب شح المال او كما قال الارباب

• ومفاوضات المريخ مع لاعبين بوزن الحضري وسنغلوما وكوليبالى تحسب له وليس عليه

• لا يوجد اي نادي سوداني سوي المريخ  يستطيع  ان يردد هذه الاسماء او يفكر مجرد تفكير فى التعاقد معها

• لم يحدث ان طلب لاعب فى المريخ انهاء عقده بسبب شح المال

• انتقدنا مجلس المريخ بمعايير المريخ

• ولو تعاملنا بمعايير الاخرين لمنحناه شهاده الايزو

• معايير المريخ مختلفه ولا تقارن بمعايير المعسرين

• فرق يا ابراهيم ويا خالدونا


 اخر الحقائق 

• المستوي الذي قدمه المنتخب اليوغندي امام الاثيوبي يوكد ان مهمه صقور الجديان ستكون صعبه امامه فى بطوله المحليين

• سرعه ومهاره وقوه تسديد مرعب

• منتخب قوي يجب ان نضع له الف حساب

• خد حذرك يا مازدا ولا تستهون بحامل برونزيه سيكافا للامم

• الهدف الثالث للمنتخب اليوغندي فى غايه الروعه

• رشح ميشو مدافعا للهلال فقالوا عنه قصير وضعيف المستوي

• اليوغندي لعاب ما تابوهوا

• وهو افضل من ديمبا

• لاعب الهلال السعودي الذي زعموا ان الهلال يرغب فى التعاقد معه اسمه تياغو نيفيز وليس تيفيز

• وهو برازيلى وليس ارجنتيني  وثمنه اكثر من سته ملايين يورو

• اربعه انديه برازيليه تقدمت بطلب لشراء اللاعب

• اطرد الاحلام يا جميل واصحي

• هو الكلام بفلوس ؟

• لو تردد ان المريخ يفوض نيفيز لصدقنا الخبر اما غيره فلاااا

• الصفقات الكبيره والاسماء الشهيره حصريا على المريخ وليس غيره

• اتي الوالى فاجزل العطاء وشاد لناديه صرحا وصنع له مجدا

• واستقال فاشفق الكثيرون على الكوكب الاحمر لكن الفريق عبد الله تقدم وتسلم الرايه وصرف صرف من لا يخشي الفقر

• يحفظك الله يا عبد الله

• ثم تقدم الصفوف شاب طموح يمتلئ رغبه فى خدمه ناديه واجزل العطاء من دون ضوضاء

• اكد الباشمهندس يوسف ابو حميد ان حواء المريخ ولود

• اتي من المدرجات فدفع حوافز المباريات ووفر للمشجعين الباصات كي يتمكنو من مؤازره فريقهم فى الولايات ودعم التسجيلات بسخاء شديد

• اجمل ما فيه انه يدعم بصمت وبلا من ولا اذي

• شاب صغير السن يمتلك قدرات ماليه كبيره ولا تنقصه الرغبه فى اعلاء شأن ناديه

• امثال يوسف مطلوبون بشده فى الخط الامامي الاحمر

• نقترح دخوله المجلس فى خانه ابراهومه استثناء الانديه السودانيه الاربعه من التمهيدي لبطولتي الكاف اجمل خبر فى الموسم

• تشي تشي خطير وكوني زوماتا مشروع ايداهور جديد

• بحمد الله تمكن المريخ من من كسب الفيل الدولى باسكال ودعم خط دفاعه بلاعب دولى وبملغ معقول

• امس وقف الجميع على مستوي المدافع الدولى وتاكدوا ان المريخ كسب لاعبا متميزا

• باسكال يسر البال
 .
• مدافع قاطع .. كوره واخلاق
*

----------


## الصفوى

*مجلس المريخ يرفض استقاله قريش 

يعقد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اجتماعا مهما مساء اليوم يناقش فيه العديد من القضايا المدرجة على اجندته ومن اهمها مناقشة الاستقالة التي تقدم بها الامين العام محمد جعفر قريش حيث علمت متابعاتنا ان المجلس سيقوم برفض الاستقالة
*

----------


## الصفوى

*وافقت شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة امس على الطلب المقدم من المريخ بإخلاء خانة اللاعب ( كاسروكا ) بعد ان قدم  النادي مخالصة مالية مع اللاعب بتوقيعه بإستلامة كافة مستحقاته. وإلزمت اللجنة نادي المريخ بإيداع شيك بمبلغ يساوى ماتبقى للاعب
*

----------


## الصفوى

*رئيس الشبيبة يهدي كوليبالي للأفريقي التونسي
*

----------


## بحاري

*ما قاعد  تقصر والله  ياهندسة ربنا يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مشهد جميل 
* قمنا أمس بزيارة للقلعة الحمراء التي تشهد هذه الأيام حراكا كبيرا وجميلا نتيجة الاختبارات التي تتم للاعبي المستقبل في فريقي الشباب والناشئين.
* مشاهد كثيرة رائعة مقترنة بالحماس الكبير من المشرفين الإداريين والفنيين والآمال العريضة التي تداعب نفوس الصغار وكل منهم يحلم بأن يحظى بفرصة ارتداء شعار الزعيم.
* بالأمس دخلت الاختبارات يومها الثامن وسط متابعة واهتمام كبير من مجلس المريخ والذي ظل يشكل حضورا كبيرا وبصورة يومية.
* يسجل المشرفون على قطاعي الشباب والناشئين الذين كلفهم المجلس ضقل وحسن إدريس ومتوكل وجمال أحمد عمر حضورا دائما ويتابعون كل صغيرة وكبيرة.
* ويجدون الدعم والمساندة من أعضاء المجلس خاصة طارق عثمان وحسن يوسف وعدد من الأقطاب الشباب عصام طلب وصلاح نصر وياسر الشريف وأنور عطا الله.
* ويتولى الحاج زيدان والحاج صبير بجانب الباقر مهمة الأشراف الإداري على سير التدريبات لما لديهم من خبرات واسعة في هذا المجال.
* قوائم تسجيل منظمة ومرتبة ومتابعة دقيقة لعملية مشاركة اللاعبين في التدريبات وتقيد كل من يقنع الأجهزة الفنية وينتقل للمرحلة المقبلة.
* ويقود العمل الفني الخبير صلاح مشكلة الرمح الملتهب فتح الرحمن سانتو والمهندس عادل أمين والمهندس الثاني محمد موسى والعملاقين نجم الدين أبو حشيش والضوء قدم الخير.
* وكان جمال أبو عنجة وخالد أحمد المصطفى ضمن الطاقم الفني ولكن مشاركتهما في كورس التدريب حال دونهما مواصلة الجهود.
* ويتولى الهادي سليم ومحمد موسى وهيثم الطيب مهمة اختبار حراس المرمى ومدرب اللياقة عادل ريفا تجهيز اللاعبين بدينا قبل بداية الاختبارات.
* ويتواجد الدكتور صخر لاعب المريخ السابق بجانب محمد النعيم وأبشر كومي يمثلون الجهاز الطبي ومتابعة كل الحالات أول بأول.
* الكل يعمل في تناغم وانسجام ويقضون الساعات الطوال في الملعب دون كلل أو ملل تطوعا ورغبة في خدمة ناديهم والمساهمة في إنجاح المشروع الحيوي.
* منظر العطاء المتدفق والجهد الكبير المبذول يشرح القلب ويعكس قيم الوفاء المتأصلة في المريخ وأبنائه يلبون النداء من دون دعوة لخدمته وتقديم خبراتهم لتأمين مسيرته وتأكيد تفوقه في هذا المجال فقد كان الأشبال الحمر في ذلك العهد نموذج للتفوق والجدارة.
* والأمر الذي يدعو للتفاؤل والاطمئنان بأن المريخ سيحافظ على تفوقه في هذا المجال وتفرده في بناء ساس وأساس للفريق الأول كما كان يحدث أيام الأشبال ذلك التدقيق الذي تشهده الاختبارات والعين الفاحصة التي تخرج اللاعب الموهوب من بين العشرات.
* في وسط الملعب يقف المهندس عادل أمين ومعه نجم الدين يراقبان حركة اللاعبين وعلى الخط يتابع صلاح مشكلة سانتو ومحمد موسى لتكتمل الرؤية الفنية.
* ويقوم الحاج زيدان والحاج صبير والباقر كذلك بالمساعدة من واقع تجربتهم الكبيرة في هذا المجال وهو ما يعني إن التصفية أشبه بالامتحان الصعب الذي يخضع له كل لاعب.
* وتطابق الرؤية الجماعية لأي لاعب يستحق الانتقال لمرحلة التصفية المقبلة يمثل شهادة يقابلها كل لاعب بفرح وسعادة كبيرة.
* وتقابل فرحة من يقع عليهم الاختيار حزن يبلغ مرحلة الدموع لأي لاعب يخرج من التصفية ويطلب منه مغادرة الملعب.
* عملية الاختيار وبحضور هذه المجموعة من الخبراء تنبي بأن مستقبل المريخ سيكون في أمان خاصة وأن تجربة تغذية الأشبال للفريق الأول ستعود بقوة.
* ويتفق الخبراء على إن المريخ وفي وقت وجيز سيستغني عن التسجيلات ويكتفي بلاعبين يتخرجون من مدرسته وتشبعوا بقيمه ومبادئه.
* الجهد المبذول كبيرا ويستحق التقدير والثناء لكل الذين ذكرناهم والذين فات علينا ذكرهم ويستحق أن يقابل بالدعم من قبل المجلس.
* يحتاج نجاح التجربة لتوفير المعينات التي تقود لاستثمارها بشكل حقيقي ويجعل منها النموذج الأمثل والمشجع على العمل والعطاء.
فأل طيب
* بشر الدكتور معتصم الأندية الأربعة المشاركة في بطولات الكاف بالإعفاء من الدور التمهيدي وذلك نسبة لتنظيم البلاد لبطولة المحليين.
* وبدأ الدكتور معتصم واثقا من أن تتحول موافقة الكاف المبدئية لقرار رسمي تقديرا لتلك المشاركة ولصعوبة دخول الأندية السودانية لمعترك المنافسة في الدور الأول.
* الإعفاء من الأدوار التمهيدي يمثل فأل طيب للمريخ لكونه يتيح للجهاز الفني أن ينجز برنامجه الإعدادي كاملا وبشكل جيد.
* في المرات السابقة وخاصة المشاركة الأخيرة في بطولة دوري الأبطال عانى المريخ كثيرا من المشاركة في الدور التمهيدي بسبب نقص الإعداد.
* لم يؤدي الفريق في معسكره بكينيا سوى ثلاث تجارب فقط وكانت المباراة الرابعة أمام سان جورج ليدخل بعد ذلك سباق التنافس بصورة مستمرة.
* وستفيد عدم مشاركة المريخ في الدور التمهيدي المدرب المصري كثيرا وتمنحه وقت كاف للتعرف على قدرات اللاعبين وتجهيزهم فنيا وبدينا.
* وذلك من خلال إمكانية أداء العديد من التجارب المحلية والخارجية ومن ثم الدخول لغمار التنافس وفريقه في وضعية فنية مثلى.
* وقبل حصول رئيس اتحاد الكرة على الموافقة كان المدرب المصري يأمل كثيرا في أن يتم إعفاء فريقه من الدور التمهيدي حتى تتاح له فرصة واسعة في التعرف على الفريق وتنفيذ برنامج إعدادي متكامل.
* وها هي الفرصة تأتيه ويبقى دوره في استغلالها بالصورة المطلوبة وتنفيذ برنامج طموح ومفيد تظهر ثماره في المشاركات المحلية والخارجية.
عصير الكلام
* أكد مجلس المريخ على ترابطه وتلاحمه.
* المجلس سجل زيارة أمس للأمين العام قريش.
* الزيارة أكدت على حرص الجميع على وحدة الصف.
* وخلالها أكد قريش بأن ظروف خاصة هي وراء قرار الاستقالة.
* وتشير التوقعات لأن يرفض المجلس الاستقالة.
* ويمنح قريش الوقت الكافي ليعود بعد زوال الظروف.
* قريش قدم الكثير للمريخ ولا غنى عنه.
* حسم الزعيم صفقة المدافع باسكال نجم منتخب الأفيال.
* باسكال كل من شاهده في مباراة فريقه أمام تنزانيا منحه العلامة الكاملة.
* تجربة باسكال الذي تألق في سيكافا ستختلف عن تجربة الرواندي.
* باسكال شاب طموح ويملك قدرات كبيرة.
* ونسأل الله أن ينجح وأن لا تطارده عوارض الرواندي.
* ويبقى المهاجم تحت دائرة البحث.
* والخيارات المتاحة عديدة.
* تسجيل المهاجم يحتاج لحسابات وترتيب أوراق.
* ضمن المغربي خانته هذه المرة ولن يلدغ من جحر المهاجم.
* تسجيل مهاجم أمر غير وارد.
* بالمدافع انتهت التسجيلات الحمراء.
* كهذا تقول الوقائع.
* وفي حال استمرار النفطي.
* استئناف قرارات الاتحاد ضروري.
* لا عقوبات بسبب الموازنات.
* باسكال في الختام.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الصفقة الايفوارية
 * نعتقد ان المريخ اصبح قريبا جدا من التعاقد مع الثنائي الايفواري المميز المدافع باسكال والمهاجم كيرو تشي تشي بعد المستويات الجدية التي قدماها من خلال مشاركتهما مع منتخب بلادهما في بطولة سيكافا التي اختتمت عصر امس بتنزانيا.
 * ولا نجد اي غبار على هذين النجمين من واقع المستوي المشرف الذي ظهرا به من خلال البطولة الاخيرة واشادة العديد من المراقبين الافارقة والعرب المتابعين لبطولة سيكافا الاخيرة.
* ونأمل ان يكمل مجلس المريخ اتفاقه مع هذهين النجمين حتى يغلق باب المحترفين تماما وان يبدأ التجهيز الحقيقي للمرحلة القادمة التى تتطلب الكثير من الجهد خاصة وان المريخ مطالب بتحقيق بطولة خارجية في الموسم القادم .
* وقبل ذلك نتمني ان يستفيد المسؤولين عن النادي من كل سلبيات المرحلة السابقة حتى لاتشكل اي عقبة للفريق وهو يدخل موسمه الجديد بأحلام قاعدته المليونية وطموح لاعبيه المحليين والاجانب غير المحدود.
* اكمال مجلس مفاوضاته مع هذا الثنائي سيشكل الكثير بالنسبة للفرقة المريخية من وقاع ان باسكال وتشي قدما انفسهما بطريقة رائعة وعلى ارض الواقع حيث انالكثيرون تفرجوا على مستوياتهم من خلال بطولة سيكافا الاخيرة واخرها مباراة الامس امام تنزانيا .
* يجب ان يغلق مجلس المريخ ملف التسجيلات في اليومين القادمين حتى يكون التفرغ التام لمعسكر الفريق الاعدادي الذي سينطلق في العاصمة المصرية اول شهر يناير القادم وان يكون كل الاهتمام بتجهيز الفريق واحسان اعداده بالطريقة الايجابية والمثلي التي يمكن ان تصب في مصلحة الزعيم الموسم الجديد.
* وسعدنا كثيرا لقرار لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة والتى اكدت على ان بأمكان المريخ ان يضم حارس هلال الساحل يس اليوم قبل الغد بعد ان طلب المريخ ذلك من خلال طلبه الذي قدمه للجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة قبل فترة.
* وشخصيا اعتقد بأن الحارس يس حارس مميز ويمتاز بالكثير من الصفات التى يمكن ان تصنع منه حارسا مميزا للمريخ والمنتخب الوطني وشخصيا كنت قد رشحت هذا الحارس للمريخ منذ ان كان بنادي بري ولكن لم يهتم احد المسؤولين في النادي الاحمر بذلك الطلب ولمن في النهاية تحققت واحدة من مطالبنا ولكن بعد حين.
* ونتمني ان يكمل مجلس المريخ اليوم اجارءات قيد هذا الحارس والذي يعتبر حارسا جاهزا بعد المستويات التي قدمها مع ناديه السابق هلال الساحل وياسين يمثل الحارس الامين لعرين المريخ خلال السنوات القادمة باذن الله.
* ومع اغلاق ملف التسجيلات يجب ان تتجه الاهتمامات المريخية الى انجاح معسكر الفريق الاعدادي مطلع الشهر القادم كما علمنا وهذا المعسكر هو المحك الحقيقي لاعداد الفرقةو الحمراء تحت اشراف المدير الفني الجديد كابتن حسام البدري.
* بالمناسبة وصول المسؤولين في المريخ الى الاتفاق مع كابتن الاهلي السابق عماد النحاس لتولي منصب مدير الكرة تمثل خطوة ايجابية كبيرة ونقلة جيدة في الكرة السودانية خاصة وان عماد يعتبر من اللاعبين المميزين من قبل في الاهلي والمنتخب المصري وهو لاعب جاد ووجوده في مسؤولية مدير كرة بالمريخ ستكون لها ايجابياتها العديدة.
* النحاس يمكن ان يحدث نقلة حقيقية في كيفية التعامل بين النادي واللاعبين خاصة وانه لن يجامل احدا من اللاعبين لأنه ليس لديه مصلحة مع اي لاعب وهو رجل سيعمل بالاحترافية وهذا وحده سيساعده على انجاز مهمته في المريخ .
* بالمناسبة فالمريخ يعتبر الان هو اول نادي سوداني يستقدم مدير كرة محترف ويظل الزعيم سباقا على الابتكارات ويأتي من بعده المقلدون وبالطبع فلن ينجحوا بمثلما ما فشلوا في تحقيق اي انجاز خارجي وظل المريخ وسيظل هو النادي السوداني الوحيد الذي حقق انجازا خارجيا باسم الوطن الكبير السودان.
 نقاط مؤجزة !!
* اتمني ان يوفق المريخ في ضم الحارس عصام الحضري والذي سيكون لوجوده بين خشبات المرمي اثرا ايجابيا كبيرا.
* الذين يتحدثون عن كبر سن اللاعب عليهم ان يدركوا تماما ان اللاعب الوحيد الذي لايتأثر بتقدم عمره هو حارس المرمي .
* والمريخ يحتاج لخبرة حارس افريقيا الاول واللاعب نفسه يرغب بشدة في ارتداء شعار الزعيم.
* اكمال صفقتي الثنائي الايفواري مهم وستصب كثيرا في مصلحة الفرقة الحمراء بعد تألقهما الكبير في سيكافا مؤخرا.
* اذا حاول المريخ الاستغناء عن اللاعب النفطي فلابد من التعاقد مع محترف اخر على يكون مميزا في صناعة اللعب.
* تسجيلات الفريق حتى اللحظة ناجحة ولكن قمة النجاح في ضم لاعب مميز في صناعة اللعب.
* معسكر القاهرة نتمني ان يكون فأل خير للفرقة المريخية وان يستفيد الفريق من تجارب المعسكرات الماضية.
* عماد النحاس رجل مسؤول في موقع كبير نتمني له التوفيق في ذلك ونجاحه التام في تقدير واحترام النحاس نفسه.
*

----------


## الصفوى

*اتمنى ان يأتي عام من الاعوام وتنتهي تسجيلات المريخ مبكرا وان تكتمل كل ترتيبات الشطب مبكرا ايضا وقد سئمنا والله مما يحدث في التسجيلات كل عام ودائما ما نسمع وقبل فترة التسجيلات ان المريخ سيسجل حسب الحاجة وحسب الخانة وتبدأ التسجيلات وتبدأ الربكة ويتم حشد اللاعبين حشدا ونشهد التسجيل العشوائي والشطب العشوائي وفي تسجيلات هذا العام والتي تنتهى فترتها في 25 ديسمبر اي بعد سبعة ايام ومازالت تسجيلات المريخ محلك سر وتتحدث الصحف في كل يوم عن مفاوضات المريخ مع هذا وذاك وحتى الان لم تتضح الرؤية حول اللاعبين المغادرين للكشف ولم نعرف مصير الثنائي التونسي مرابط والنفطي.

قبل شهرين من فترة التسجيلات على اقل تقدير يجب ان يعرف الجمهور اسماء اللاعبين المغادرين للكشف واللاعبين الجدد المنضمين للمريخ وان تكوون هناك رؤية فنية في الشطب والتسجيل وحسب حاجة الفريق وتكون المسألة واضحة هل يحتاج المريخ لحارس مرمى هل يحتاج المريخ لقلب دفاع هل يحتاج لظهير ايسر او ايمن هل يحتاج لصانع لعب هل يحتاج لمهاجم وهكذا.

الان حارس المرمى يس زهج من القعده في غرفة التسجيلات وتلقى امس موافقة الاتحاد على تسجيله ومهاجم حي العرب حلفا محمد الشيخ زهج وذهب لنيل الحصاحيصا وكريم النفطي يرفض الاعارة رفضا قاطعا ولا نعرف مصير عبد الحميد السعودي.

مدرب المنتخب المصري حسن شحاتة رفض مشاركة الحارس عصام الحضري مع المنتخب في مباراة ودية جرت امس وقال لن اتجاوز القانون واشرك لاعب موقوف حتى لو كانت المباراة ودية ومجلس المريخ مازال يلهث خلف الحضري الموقوف عن ممارسة نشاطه حتى فبراير المقبل وقد وضع الزمالك شروط تعجيزية امامه ولا ادرى هل انتهى مسلسل عصام الحضري ام لا.

نقول لتلك الصحيفة التي لم ترعوى ومازالت تلاحق المريخ ان المريخ لن يتجاوز القانون في تسجيل اي لاعب ومحرري صحيفتكم لا يعرفون القانون اكثر من المريخ والاتحاد العام.

تسلمنا رسائل عديدة من مريخاب كثر منهم مريخاب ام سنط يطالبون قناة الشروق باعادة مباراة المريخ والهلال الوصيف في نهائي كاس السودان حتى يستمتعوا بالاداء الراقى والرائع للمرخي وليستمتعوا كذلك بهدفي هنو وراجي بل ان البعض منهم يرغب في تسجيل هدف راجي في الموبايل وغيره من الاجهزة والاحتفاظ به كهدف جميل ونتمنى ان تستجيب قناة الشروق وتعيد المباراة.

يا صديقي الاستاذ قسم خالد ليس كل من ينتمى للمريخ من الكتاب يقلد الاخ الزميل مزمل ابو القاسم فللاخ مزمل اسلوبه ولكل منا اسلوبه وشخصيا استمتع باحرف مزمل وتعجبني جرأته وشجاعته ولكن لم اقلد ما يكتب لانني وببساطة بدأت العمل الصحفى قبله ولا يصح يا صديقي قسم ان يشمل حديثك كل كتاب المريخ.

ويتواصل المسلسل مهاجم الهلال السابق قودوين يدخل في ترشيحات المريخ والمعروف ان قودوين لم يوفق في الدوري الاماراتي ولم يوفق في الدوري السعودي ولم يوفق في الدوري الليبي ويلعب الان في الدوري المصري ضمن صفوف الاسماعيلي ولان التوفيق دائما من عند الله ربما يوفق في الدوري السوداني.

دكتور تاج السر محجوب رئيس نادي المريخ قبل سنوات خلت لم يبتعد عن المريخ ويتابع اخباره بشغف ويتمنى ان يخدمه بفكره ولكن وللاسف الاتصالات مقطوعة بينه والسادة اعضاء مجلس الادارة.

لا جديد حول استقالة الاخ محمد جعفر قريش سكرتير عام نادى المريخ ولا ندري هل تراجع عنها ام رفضت ام تم تجميدها.

شاهدت مهاجم المريخ هيثم طمبل مع مجموعة من قدامي لاعبي نادي الموردة وعيون طمبل تقول ان هناك شئ ما يخفيه مجلس المريخ ربما يظهر في اللحظات الاخيرة الحاسمة لذلك جهز الاحتياطي.

حتى الان الهلال بعيد عن التسجيلات ولا ندري هل هو الفلس ام هناك اسباب اخرى.

جماهير المريخ مازالت تضحك وتسخر من تصريحات الكاردينال.

اجد رفضى الكامل لاي وساطة بيني وسكرتير نادي الموردة وليقول القضاء كلمته.

اخر دبوس

الهلال يبيع دمبا وسادومبا ولا تعليق لدينا.
*

----------


## الصفوى

*سيد سليم خبرة (52) عاماً في مجال الكرة..!!  

والتسجيلات قد شارفت فترتها على الانتهاء ولم يتبقَ لها غير أسبوعٍ واحد - ملف المحترفين الأجانب هو الملف الساخن في المريخ والذي يحظى بالمتابعة اليومية عبر الصحف من أنصار الفريق الذين يتلهفون للأنباء السارة وحسم هذا الملف بالسرعة المطلوبة.

ما كنت لأكتب عن هذا الملف في ظل الترقب والترشيحات الكثيرة - يقينا بأن القائمين على أمره لن يألوا جهدًا أو يدخروا وسعهًا في انتقاء العناصر المطلوبة وفق الرؤية الفنية وأنهم يتحسبون لعامل الزمن ويسعون لإنجاح مهمتهم خلال الفترة المحددة للتسجيلات.

تعدد الترشيحات والمفاوضات هنا وهناك على سبيل التحوّط والمفاضلة بين العناصر وصولاً للخيار الأنسب أمر اعتدنا عليه في كل مواسم التسجيلات التي عادة ما تشهد الإثارة والتشويق والترقب والمفاجآت أيضا, ولا ينفصم هذا الموسم عن سابقيه من المواسم والعبرة بالخواتيم.

ما يدفعني للكتابة عن هذا الملف هو قناعتي التامة بالترشيحات التي يقدمها المدرب القدير – المريخي القح سيد سليم للانضم إلى المريخ فهي (مجربة) ولا تخطئ الأهداف المطلوبة والناجحة - ولعله كان وراء انتقال عدد من اللاعبين المميزين ممن أثروا الملاعب السودانية للمريخ وبالأخص من لاعبي الجزيرة الخضراء.

منذ أن كان لاعبًا فذًا لا يشق له غبار بالمريخ في فترة الخمسينيات ومن ثم مدربًا وطنيًا فذًا له اسهاماته الكبيرة في النهضة الكروية بالسودان – علاوة على أنه المدرب الذي قاد المريخ للتتويج ببطولة سيكافا (1) عام 1986 بذات العناصر التي حققت له بطولة (مانديلا) عام (1989) في تلك الفترة الذاخرة بالأمجاد والبطولات.

فانتقال نجوم افذاذ – أمثال الفاضل سانتو وحموري اخوان وقلة الصغير وزيكو وغيرهم من ود مدني للمريخ لم يكن بمعزل عن اسهامات أبو السيد واستشاراته الفنية والإداريون الذين تعاقبوا على مجالس المريخ يدركون ذلك, وإن خبرة أبو السيد التي تزيد عن نصف قرن لاعًبا ومدربًا فذًا تمنحه القدرة والكفاءة العالية في اختيار النوعية (المريخية) المطلوبة لصفوف الفريق من الوطنيين والأجانب لإعادة المريخ لسيرته الاولى في منصات التتويج الخارجية وانه الأقدر على انتقاء اللاعبين الذين يتميّزون (بروح) المريخ كما نطلق على اللاعبين المقاتلين الذين لا تلين لهم قناة.

عندما كان أبو السيد يقود فرقة المريخ في بطولة سيكافا (1) واجه خمسة من المدربين الأجانب استطاع أن يقهر فرقهم ويتوج الفريق بالبطولة واذكر هنا حديث المدرب الانجليزي لفرقة الفهود الكيني للصحف التنزانية عن قدرة المدرب الوطني سيد سليم وكفاءته لقيادة فريقه إلى البطولة عندما تأهل من مجموعة موانزا إلى النهائيات بدار السلام وإشادته بخمسة من لاعبي المريخ وهم الحارس بريمة وكمال عبد الغني وجمال ابوعنجة وابراهومة المسعودية وبدرالدين وقال إنه لو كان في فريقه أمثال هؤلاء النجوم لكان في مقدوره ان يحقق بهم بطولة الاندية الافريقية الأبطال – وأن المريخ وهو يضم هؤلاء وزملائهم ويقوده مدرب كفء هو المرشح لبطولة سيكافا وقد تحقق له ذلك.

يقودني كل ما ذكرت عن ابو سيد مدرب منتخبنا الأولمبي الذي شارك حاليًا في بطولة شرق ووسط افريقيا بدولة تنزانيا ترشيحه لنجمين من نجوم الدورة هما المدافع العاجي (سيرج باسكال) والمهاجم (تشي تشي) العاجي أيضا.

والمدرب سيد سليم الذي يلقي بعصارة خبرته الطويلة في اختيار النجمين للمريخ وينصح بعدم تفويت الفرصة في التعاقد معهما- ما كان له أن يراهن بخبرته في نجاح النجمين مع المريخ عن فراغ.

صحيح أن مساعده محسن سيد قد بلغ به الإعجاب والإشادة بأن يصف المهاجم تشي تشي بأنه يجمع بين مهارة كلتشي وقوة ايداهور وسرعة سادومبا, وكذلك كانت الاشادة باللاعبين من عدد من نجوم المنتخب الاولمبي ولكن تبقى شهادة الخبير سيد سليم هي الأهم التي لا يجب الاستهانة بها.

ونرجو ان يكون المريخ قد حسم أمره عليهما دون تفريط.

فأبو السيد الذي تم اختياره من قبل مستشارًا فنيًا للفريق خير من يقدم الاستشارة الفنية عن اللاعبين من حيث الخبرة والكفاءة والانتماء.
*

----------


## الصفوى

*قررت لجنة التسحيلات صرف النظر عن مهاجم المنتخب العاجى رقم تشى تشى 7 . نسبة للظهور المتواضع للمهاجم فى مباريات المنخب
*

----------


## الحارث

*تشكر كتيييييييييييير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا ياايهاب على الروائع
*

----------


## wael uk

*مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شكرا الرائع ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## khaled elamin

*مشكور يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر

*شكراً
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*   شكرا وبارك الله فيك
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*شكرا جزيلا احبابنا ايهاب والصفوى
جزاكم الله خيرا وماقصرتوا !!
*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم لما تقدموة لنا
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*وقع من حوض السباحة وهناك بيقع من رائحة الكسبرة
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*ما قصرتوا يا إيهاب والصفوي دمتم زخرا للزعيم وللمنبر
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*لكم التحية والاحترام ايهاب والصفوي تسلمو
                        	*

----------

